# AES Parisiennes 2004



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Donc, en accord avec Grug et Bassman, ça se passera jeudi 21 Octobre au Lou Pascalou à Paris pour les pilliers de bar...
Une AES de soiffard en quelque sorte...
 


Lou-Pascalou, 14, rue Panoyaux, Paris 20ème.


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2004)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuulez


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

glop, glop


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> glop, glop



il vient avec sa euh, enfin son bouzin citroen, le grug ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en accord avec Grug et Bassman, ça se passera jeudi 21 Octobre au Lou Pascalou à Paris pour les pilliers de bar...
> Une AES de soiffard en quelque sorte...



Ça pourrait se faire... :style:
Vers quelle heure vous comptez arriver ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

après concertation, pour Bassman et moi ça devrait etre vers 21heures et suivantes


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

Buvez un coup a ma sante  

(meme si je suis pas un pilier  )


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Buvez un coup a ma sante
> 
> (meme si je suis pas un pilier  )


 toutes facons avant que tu bouges ton cul toi, il passera de l'eau sous le caillou qu'amasse l'ours avant qu'il se brise


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2004)

Arghh j'pouvrais pas viendre


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> toutes facons avant que tu bouges ton cul toi, il passera de l'eau sous le caillou qu'amasse l'ours avant qu'il se brise



Tu me payes l alle retour a Paris et je viens


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghh j'pouvrais pas viendre


  pourquoi, on restera sans doute tard


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Buvez un coup a ma sante
> 
> (meme si je suis pas un pilier  )


 A la mienne aussi :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Tu me payes l alle retour a Paris et je viens



pas mieux


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

"AES pour les pilliers du bar" : AES = Alcools Es Spécialites


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> "AES pour les pilliers du bar" : AES = Alcools Es Spécialites



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

j'avais cru lire: Alcools Es Spécialistes...


----------



## J-L (14 Octobre 2004)

Mais pour les intermitants du bar, c'est quand, l'AEI (Intermitante...)  

Dire que j'ai passé le dernier week-end complet à un rayon d'un kilometre max autour du Lou, et que je suis même pas aller voir si je reconnaissais les pilliers... :mouais:


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

c est tentant mais je ne sais pas si je fait parti des piliers du bar


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

C'est ouvert à tous ceux qui passent sur ce thread. Plus on est de fous...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est ouvert à tous ceux qui passent sur ce thread. Plus on est de fous...



Plus on est de fous moins ya à boire :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est tentant mais je ne sais pas si je fait parti des piliers du bar



Il arrive même que certains commandent des _gini_ et les boivent, c'est dire...  :mouais:   

Pas besoin de pedigree pour venir.  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est de fous moins ya à boire :mouais:



C'est un bar. si il n'y a pas à boire, c'est grave :affraid:  :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bar. si il n'y a pas à boire, c'est grave :affraid:  :mouais:  :modo:



Lol oui forcement , j'essayais d'être drole c'est encore loupé pff   

Je sors    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je sors    :rateau:



oui s'il te plait. c'est par là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

moi sa me poserait pas de probleme pour venir mais avant je dois:

- acheter une dose massive en somnifere pour le mettre dans la soupe de l'homme 
- envoyer les gamins chez leur copains dormir (là c'est facile  )
- commander un helicoptere
- trouver une tenue adequate a mon rang   
- enfin je vous signale que moi je ne paie plus ma bouteille de champ'  :love:  :love: 


une fois toute ces petites formalité accoplies , envoyé moi le chauffer au coin de la rue du bar pour vous rejoindre!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi sa me poserait pas de probleme pour venir mais avant je dois:
> 
> - trouver une tenue adequate a mon rang


C'est celle là qui est rédhibitoire


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est tentant mais je ne sais pas si je fait parti des piliers du bar


 moi non plus   
mais ça n'a aucun rapport.

à jeudi (de la semaine prochaine donc), 21 heures au lou.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

'Xcellente initiative. Quand à ma participation, celà reste au stade de l'hypothèse, tout comme mon projet  

Je déplace tout de mêmê ce sujet dans Rendez-vous, car ca en est un


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'Xcellente initiative. Quand à ma participation, celà reste au stade de l'hypothèse, tout comme mon projet
> 
> Je déplace tout de mêmê ce sujet dans Rendez-vous, car ca en est un



_Clic_... 25 h 22 top chrono !!... Impressionnant Finn, tu vas bientôt descendre sous la barre des 24 h.   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Clic_... 25 h 22 top chrono !!... Impressionnant Finn, tu vas bientôt descendre sous la barre des 24 h.   :rateau:



   bah oui mais y a pas encore l'adsl dans le train, pas de prise pour brancher le portable* alors pas facile d'être présent ...  :rateau:


* _je précise que je n'ai pas de portable ce qui la chose encore plus difficile  _ 

Bon, sinon Bassou, pour la p'tite affaire si ca t'interesse c'est 11ième arrondissement, rue Saint Maur hein


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * _je précise que je n'ai pas de portable ce qui la chose encore plus difficile  _



Ou que tu prends une micheline qui carbure encore au charbon, parce que le TGV est équipé maintenant de prises de courant pour les portables.


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon Bassou, pour la p'tite affaire si ca t'interesse c'est 11ième arrondissement, rue Saint Maur hein



Tu crèches chez l'alem maintenant ?  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est le jour ou je pars chercher ma moto dans le bearn...

d'ici là, le pascalou devrait etre connecté.
on a installé la freebox de mourad hier soir, mais on a filé avant qu'elle ne se soit synchronisé.

prochaine etape, le routeur wifi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ou que tu prends une micheline qui carbure encore au charbon, parce que le TGV est équipé maintenant de prises de courant pour les portables.



Tu parles avec le Teoz atteint de priapisme, c'est pas facile de passer les tunnels du Massif oui!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu crèches chez l'alem maintenant ?  :affraid:  :mouais:



  nan j'vais juste m'faire exxxtremement tatoué :casse: :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'Xcellente initiative. Quand à ma participation, celà reste au stade de l'hypothèse, tout comme mon projet
> 
> Je déplace tout de mêmê ce sujet dans Rendez-vous, car ca en est un



De mieux en mieux lui..

Plus ça va plus je regrette l'époque d' ACTION DIRECTE, on savait s'amuser à l'époque...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De mieux en mieux lui..
> 
> Plus ça va plus je regrette l'époque d' ACTION DIRECTE, on savait s'amuser à l'époque...



bof, je m'en souviens plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nan j'vais juste m'faire exxxtremement tatoué :casse: :casse:



 chez le tatoueur dont tu m'avais filé le lien ???   

On pourra voir des photos ...?   

 Tout bien tout honneur, hein


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est le jour ou je pars chercher ma moto dans le *bearn*...



Ah oui ..? si tu passes dans les environs de  Pau ...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ..? si tu passes dans les environs de  Pau ...


  la vengeance de Lorna qui essaye d'organiser une contre AES paloise, pour faire couler le lou pascalou


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ..? si tu passes dans les environs de Pau ...



pas tre loin, un peu au nord 
mais si tu es dans le coin, j'ai un bon plan debut décembre 




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> la vengeance de Lorna qui essaye d'organiser une contre AES paloise, pour faire couler le lou pascalou



il en faudrait plus que ça pour couler le pascalou 

hein mon remi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la vengeance de Lorna qui essaye d'organiser une contre AES paloise, pour faire couler le lou pascalou



  Meuuh non même pô vrai ! JA-MAIS je ne me permettrais ça !  
Et pi d'abord ce sont les AES qui  essaient de me couler mes plans !  





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pas tre loin, un peu au nord
> mais si tu es dans le coin, j'ai un bon plan debut décembre



Ah bon ???   il se passe des trucs par ici ?


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Octobre 2004)

'

Bon je serais peut être là accompagné de mon bientôt célèbre F80.  :love:

'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la vengeance de Lorna qui essaye d'organiser une contre AES paloise, pour faire couler le lou pascalou



Le Lou Pascalou est comme Paris : Fluctuat nec mergitur ! 

Gardarem lou Pascalou !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il en faudrait plus que ça pour couler le pascalou



Ah que de souvenirs !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Octobre 2004)

Mes photos (d'époque) ayant été déplacées, vous pouvez les retrouver ici.


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ah que de souvenirs !!!



*It's only rock'n roll !!* :style: :love: 







C'est quand les prochaines dates de concert ?


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ah que de souvenirs !!!



elles ont bien changés ces deux là


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???   il se passe des trucs par ici ?



oui oui, de grands trucs  :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2004)

et alors les nostalgiques, vous serez là jeudi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> elles ont bien changés ces deux là



Elle vraiment chouette cette photo (et les modèles !) 

Bonne soirée à vous Jeudi  .

Ficelle bon passage dans notre région lointaine et dangeureuse , mefie-toi des bérets : ils sont terribles par ici ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Putain !!! les salauds !! ils parlent de icoler au pascalou sans moi en plus... Vous auriez pu me prévenir !!! Là ça fait chaud ! Et puis pour le tatouage, on aurait pu en parler finn... j'en connais un rayon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> chez le tatoueur dont tu m'avais filé le lien ???



non, dans un autre shop, mais il a déjà tatoué pour Yann de yourmeatismine 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On pourra voir des photos ...?



Ah ca ca dépend si les nuits se passent mal ou pas   :rateau:  :rateau: 

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Et puis pour le tatouage, on aurait pu en parler finn... j'en connais un rayon [/QUOTE]

Oh mais moi j'y connais que dalle (ou si peu). Faudrait voir avec mon hébergeur aux gros bras plutôt


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2004)

C'est un voisin et membre qui m'a parlé de la Lumière de ce jeudi (je tairai son nom) alors je me dis que je devrais venir faire connaissance des piliers du bar et des autres ;-)

Pour les nouveaux qui sont jamais venu à une AES (paris ou autre), y'a un costume (orange ?) ou un badge avé le nom et l'avatar ? Beaucoup de liquide (à part dans les verres !) ?

Le powerbook est pas impératif, j'espère ! c'est pas que j'habite très loin, allez 8 mn à pattes...


----------



## benjamin (17 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un voisin et membre qui m'a parlé de la Lumière de ce jeudi (je tairai son nom) alors je me dis que je devrais venir faire connaissance des piliers du bar et des autres ;-)
> 
> Pour les nouveaux qui sont jamais venu à une AES (paris ou autre), y'a un costume (orange ?) ou un badge avé le nom et l'avatar ? Beaucoup de liquide (à part dans les verres !) ?
> 
> Le powerbook est pas impératif, j'espère ! c'est pas que j'habite très loin, allez 8 mn à pattes...



Pas de PB, pas de badge, pas de costume. Du liquide, comme tu l'entends.
Vais peut-être passer, moi.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un voisin et membre qui m'a parlé de la Lumière de ce jeudi (je tairai son nom) alors je me dis que je devrais venir faire connaissance des piliers du bar et des autres ;-)
> 
> Pour les nouveaux qui sont jamais venu à une AES (paris ou autre), y'a un costume (orange ?) ou un badge avé le nom et l'avatar ? Beaucoup de liquide (à part dans les verres !) ?
> 
> Le powerbook est pas impératif, j'espère ! c'est pas que j'habite très loin, allez 8 mn à pattes...





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas de PB, pas de badge, pas de costume. Du liquide, comme tu l'entends.
> Vais peut-être passer, moi.



C'est avec plaisir que je me serais joint à vous.   Mais, bon voyez-vous, la Suisse...


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2004)

on pensera à toi !


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais, bon voyez-vous, la Suisse...



lacheur  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lacheur  :mouais:



D'un autre côté, peut-on lui en vouloir d'imaginer qu'il existe (au propre comme au figuré) un million de trucs plus bandants que d'aller traîner au "lou" ce soir ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, peut-on lui en vouloir d'imaginer qu'il y ai un million de trucs plus bandants que d'aller traîner au "lou" ce soir ?


Un million ? à Paris ? seulement ?  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, peut-on lui en vouloir d'imaginer qu'il y ai un million de trucs plus bandants que d'aller traîner au "lou" ce soir ?



C'est clair, mais en même temps, je bosse jeudi soir... donc, à choisir... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un million ? à Paris ? seulement ?  :affraid:



Si tu mets de côté celles qui ne sortent pas ce soir, celles qui sont maquées et fidèles (ca existe, oui), celles qui ne sont pas ton style, celles qui sont indisposées, celles qui pensent que si tu disais oui, elles ne diraient pas non*, celles qui adoreraient mais ont peur de passer pour des filles faciles (elles n'osent pas dépasser le cap du bar tabac, et se faire payer une odalisque au "fontenoy", ca craint, même si faute de combattantes elles sont les reines du bar tabac du coin de la rue), celles qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'elles filent chez H et M a la fin du mois biscotte leur armoire craint pour sortir le soir (même si elles adorent le noir*), celles qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est mieux qu'une si on cherche a se marier, celles qui visent la gold de mackie, celles qui reluquent la double nationalité Suisso Franco Macgéenne, celles qui font mine d'être des filles bien alors qu'elles sont des filles à males  etc, etc...

oui, ca doit en laisser un bon million sur paname. 

* trop facile !
* Trop jeunes !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

qui a dit que j'étais calculateur ?


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit que j'étais calculateur ?



Pas moi ! 

Il y a même des soirs où je te trouve un peu Nioub !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets de côté celles qui ne sortent pas ce soir, celles qui sont maquées et fidèles (ca existe, oui), celles qui ne sont pas ton style, celles qui sont indisposées, celles qui pensent que si tu disais oui, elles ne diraient pas non*, celles qui adoreraient mais ont peur de passer pour des filles faciles (elles n'osent pas dépasser le cap du bar tabac, et se faire payer une odalisque au "fontenoy", ca craint), celles qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'elles filent chez H et M a la fin du mois biscotte leur armoire craint pour sortir le soir (même si elles adorent le noir*), celles qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est mieux qu'une si on cherche a se marier, celles qui visent la gold de mackie, celles qui reluquent la double nationalité Suisso Franco Macgéenne, celles qui font mine d'être des filles bien alors qu'elles sont des filles à males  etc, etc...
> 
> oui, ca doit en laisser un bon million sur paname.
> 
> ...



(mode traduction version Elle, deuxième tentative on ) 

Si tu mets de côté ceux qui ne sortent que le soir, ceux qui sont maqués et infidèles (ca existe ?!), ceux qui ne sont pas ton style, ceux qui sont overbookés, ceux qui pensent que si tu disais oui, ils diraient ouiiiiiiiii!*, ceux qui adoreraient mais ont peur de se faire passer la bague au doigt (ils n'osent pas dépasser le cap du "un soir au lit", et se payer ou payer une alliance, ça craint), ceux qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'ils filent chez leur banquier biscotte leur ordi craint pour avoir l'air classe (Apple c'est super*), ceux qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est moins bien qu'une si on ne cherche pas à se marier, ceux qui visent la blonde dans le coin du café  au fond à droite, ceux qui reluquent la wonderbra de la suédoise, ceux qui font mine d'être des hommes alors qu'ils sont des gosses à leur momon  etc, etc...

* rien ne sert de courir il faut partir à point
* c'est beau, c'est tout ce que j'aime sans jamais avoir osé le demander 

(mode traduction version Elle, deuxième tentative off)    

Ça fonctionne toujours aussi mal le jeu de la traduction :mouais:


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode traduction version Elle, deuxième tentative on )
> 
> Si tu mets de côté ceux qui ne sortent que le soir, ceux qui sont maqués et infidèles (ca existe ?!), ceux qui ne sont pas ton style, ceux qui sont overbookés, ceux qui pensent que si tu disais oui, ils diraient ouiiiiiiiii!*, ceux qui adoreraient mais ont peur de se faire passer la bague au doigt (ils n'osent pas dépasser le cap du "un soir au lit", et se payer ou payer une alliance, ça craint), ceux qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'ils filent chez leur banquier biscotte leur ordi craint pour avoir l'air classe (Apple c'est super*), ceux qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est moins bien qu'une si on ne cherche pas à se marier, ceux qui visent la blonde dans le coin du café  au fond à droite, ceux qui reluquent la wonderbra de la suédoise, ceux qui font mine d'être des hommes alors qu'ils sont des gosses à leur momon  etc, etc...
> 
> ...



moi ça me fais marrer


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2004)

Hey les parigots, vous boirez un coup a ma santé quand même...le dernier avant de s'ecrouler sous la table je prefere...c'est le meilleur


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode traduction version Elle, deuxième tentative on )
> 
> Si tu mets de côté ceux qui ne sortent que le soir, ceux qui sont maqués et infidèles (ca existe ?!), ceux qui ne sont pas ton style, ceux qui sont overbookés, ceux qui pensent que si tu disais oui, ils diraient ouiiiiiiiii!*, ceux qui adoreraient mais ont peur de se faire passer la bague au doigt (ils n'osent pas dépasser le cap du "un soir au lit", et se payer ou payer une alliance, ça craint), ceux qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'ils filent chez leur banquier biscotte leur ordi craint pour avoir l'air classe (Apple c'est super*), ceux qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est moins bien qu'une si on ne cherche pas à se marier, ceux qui visent la blonde dans le coin du café  au fond à droite, ceux qui reluquent la wonderbra de la suédoise, ceux qui font mine d'être des hommes alors qu'ils sont des gosses à leur momon  etc, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets de côté celles qui ne sortent pas ce soir, celles qui sont maquées et fidèles (ca existe, oui), celles qui ne sont pas ton style, celles qui sont indisposées, celles qui pensent que si tu disais oui, elles ne diraient pas non*, celles qui adoreraient mais ont peur de passer pour des filles faciles (elles n'osent pas dépasser le cap du bar tabac, et se faire payer une odalisque au "fontenoy", ca craint, même si faute de combattantes elles sont les reines du bar tabac du coin de la rue), celles qui trouvent que vraiment il faut ab-so-lu-ment qu'elles filent chez H et M a la fin du mois biscotte leur armoire craint pour sortir le soir (même si elles adorent le noir*), celles qui pensent que deux soirées pour dire oui c'est mieux qu'une si on cherche a se marier, celles qui visent la gold de mackie, celles qui reluquent la double nationalité Suisso Franco Macgéenne, celles qui font mine d'être des filles bien alors qu'elles sont des filles à males  etc, etc...
> 
> oui, ca doit en laisser un bon million sur paname.
> 
> ...


 Si tu mets de coté toutes celles là, il faut compter avec les banlieues


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2004)

On s'en fout, on vient pour boire un verre, pas pour jouer à la poupée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, on vient pour boire un verre, pas pour jouer à la poupée.



Si en plus on peut, on va pas se priver tout de même!


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus on peut, on va pas se priver tout de même!



Si c'est pour vous regarder baver devant le premier décolleté qui passe, c'est pas vraiment la peine, ni le bon quartier d'ailleurs. Demandez à iBurger, il vous refilera des plans.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, on vient pour boire un verre, pas pour jouer à la poupée.



Tu dis ça pour moi ?


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2004)

Je peux pas amener mon nounours ? Je le quitte pas depuis qu'on me l'a offert en 1970 ;-) (enfin, le carton n'est jamais loin !)


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça pour moi ?


Ah non, je n'y avais même pas pensé... :affraid:    
Non, je pensais plutôt aux bimbos dont certains ici raffolent et scotchent dessus toute la soirée, pas à tes copines d'étagères.  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, je pensais plutôt aux bimbos dont certains ici raffolent et scotchent dessus toute la soirée,




vite des noms !  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vite des noms !  :mouais:



Non, non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non non, non, non, non, etc...

PS: la prochaine fois tu seras livré par UPS se sera plus sûr...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je n'y avais même pas pensé... :affraid:
> Non, je pensais plutôt aux bimbos dont certains ici raffolent et scotchent dessus toute la soirée, pas à tes copines d'étagères.  :love:  :rateau:


Non, pas toute la journée


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vite des noms !  :mouais:



Pourquoi ? Tu te sens un peu seul ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas toute la journée



oui tu a raison

il faut quans meme s'arreter quelques minutes pour........souffler !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

Et merde. je lance une AES et je pourrais certainement pas y venir. Fait chier. Un boulot de dernière minute qui me tombe dessus pour le soir...


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2004)

Tu deconnes


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

Ben non, même pas. Un tournage qui tombe ce soir là....


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu te sens un peu seul ? :mouais:




pas tu tout, je suis même en train de divorcé de ma main droite


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas tu tout, je suis même en train de divorcé de ma main droite



Pas trop calleuse ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et merde. je lance une AES et je pourrais certainement pas y venir. Fait chier. Un boulot de dernière minute qui me tombe dessus pour le soir...



On appelle ça une *biales*ade* en jargon Aesiste !! :rateau:   

* _Pour plus d'infos, chercher les Aes Lyonnaises ou voir avec p'tit Scarabée..._


----------



## piro (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas tu tout, je suis même en train de divorcé de ma main droite


mackie deviens ambidextre et par consequent polygamme


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça une *biales*ade* en jargon Aesiste !! :rateau:
> 
> * _Pour plus d'infos, chercher les Aes Lyonnaises ou voir avec p'tit Scarabée..._



On peut donc signaler aussi que le verbe _bialeser_ n'est pas une coquille à la Mackie mais serait une évolution locale du verbe _biaiser_, qui lui non plus n'est pas une coquille à la Mackie d'un verbe dont il ne connaît pas encore l'utilité (voyez comme je lui laisse un espoir tout de même, avec le "pas encore"). Attention les gars à ne pas trop se rapprocher de dialyser !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> On peut donc signaler aussi que le verbe _bialeser_ n'est pas une coquille à la Mackie mais serait une évolution locale du verbe _biaiser_, qui lui non plus n'est pas une coquille à la Mackie d'un verbe dont il ne connaît pas encore l'utilité (voyez comme je lui laisse un espoir tout de même, avec le "pas encore"). Attention les gars à ne pas trop se rapprocher de dialyser !
> 
> hin hin hin ©




retourne jouer avec tes poupées


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> retourne jouer avec tes poupées



Mackie tu as un véritable don pour utiliser le smiley "" il donne à tes posts un air de rien avec tout l'art d'en avoir l'air


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, même pas. Un tournage qui tombe ce soir là....


 Mackie, voilà une bonne raison d'utiliser la fonction ban


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, voilà une bonne raison d'utiliser la fonction ban


T'es dur là !
Non, une simple tournée générale pour les abonnés du forum 


Au fait, si le WiFi est opérationnel demain soir au Lou, vous pensez à nous


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et merde. je lance une AES et je pourrais certainement pas y venir. Fait chier. Un boulot de dernière minute qui me tombe dessus pour le soir...



Tu finis tard ? Moi si je viens c'est vers 22H-22h30...

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

ben en fait, je vais commencer tard, donc je serai là tôt.
J'arrive pour 21h et je me barre vers 22h30. c'est peu, mais c'est déjà ça!!


----------



## J-L (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon, les jeunes, vous penserez à me prevenir d'une future AES Pascalesque, parce que là, je crois que ça va pas être possible... 

 Mais la prochaine, je suis là, sûr de sûr! 

 moi, c'est même pas une question de boulot (parce que moi, au contraire, le boulot, c'est plutôt tranquille en ce moment! :sleep: )

 Allez, a la prochaine, j'amenerais mon chat (private joke!)


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2004)

J'espère toujours venir, je sais juste pas quand; je vais apprendre cet'aprm si j'ai une place pour le concert de Patty Smith, alors si je l'ai je viendrai après ou pas du tout... si j'ai pas la place, je viendrai vers 21h30-22h je pense. ;-)


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Allez, a la prochaine, j'amenerais mon chat (private joke!)



Chouette !! :style: Bon ben j'attends aussi la prochaine alors !!   :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2004)

bon, moi, j'y serais vers 21h, 21h30.


----------



## Bassman (21 Octobre 2004)

j'y serais pour 21h normalement


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'y serais pour 21h normalement


ça devrait donner ça pour moi aussi, en gros...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

Sympa cette mini AES hier soir, même si je ne suis pas resté longtemsp pour cause de Wiiiiiiiiiz!
A bientôt tout le monde!


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2004)

Hello, vu le peuple et le fond sonore qu'il y avait vers 22h hier soir, j'ai pas osé hurler pour savoir où était le rassemblement des piliers   Comme les avatars ne flottaient virtuellement au dessus de vos têtes, j'ai eu du mal à vous reconnaître.
Timidité quand tu nous tiens ;-)
Faut que je trouve une solution pour la prochaine; en tout cas je retournerai au Pascalou, j'ai trouvé l'ambiance plutôt sympa


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hello, vu le peuple et le fond sonore qu'il y avait vers 22h hier soir, j'ai pas osé hurler pour savoir où était le rassemblement des piliers   Comme les avatars ne flottaient virtuellement au dessus de vos têtes, j'ai eu du mal à vous reconnaître.
> Timidité quand tu nous tiens ;-)
> Faut que je trouve une solution pour la prochaine; en tout cas je retournerai au Pascalou, j'ai trouvé l'ambiance plutôt sympa



on était en terrasse


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2004)

Racontez-nous tout    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

Rien de bien extraordinaire
On a bu un verre en terrasse et on s'est bien marrés. Pour ma part, je suis parti tôt parce que je bossais le soir, j'ai donc laissé Bassman, Maousse, Grug et les autres finir leurs bières. Du coup, je ne sais pas à quelle heure ça a fini


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on était en terrasse



faudra que je m'habille en orange la prochaine fois, vous me verrez de loin


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Rien de bien extraordinaire
> On a bu un verre en terrasse et on s'est bien marrés. Pour ma part, je suis parti tôt parce que je bossais le soir, j'ai donc laissé Bassman, Maousse, Grug et les autres finir leurs bières. Du coup, je ne sais pas à quelle heure ça a fini



ca s est finit a 2h30 du matin apres moult bière 
mais bien sympathique


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

Photos floues de l AES


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Photos floues de l AES




et toi qui ta pris en photo ?


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et toi qui ta pris en photo ?


grug doit avoir des cliches 
si tu tiens tant que ca a me voir


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> grug doit avoir des cliches
> si tu tiens tant que ca a me voir


 oui, dès que je retrouve mon appareil


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2004)

C'etait bien sympa en tout cas, ravi d'avoir rencontré Fab' et piro (que je connaissasis un tit peu deja en fait ) et le gognol arrivé un peu après


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Photos floues de l AES


Mais non, elles ne sont pas floues tes photos 
Enfin pour le Bassou, c'est tout le temps comme çà, c'est normal  

nb : il a bu son gini le Bass ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2004)

maousse en grand chaperon rouge, c'est tout mignon  
A charge de revanche.


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : il a bu son gini le Bass ?



Nan j'ai arreté en même temps que les schlapettes


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, dès que je retrouve mon appareil



T'as trop picolé Grug!!!  
Cela dit j'étais bien en repartant bosser


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2004)

J'aurai du penser terrasse... enfin, y'en aura une à nouveau un de ces 4 (têt'pa en terrasse) ;-)
Désolé de vous avoir loupé. Je garde les pics de piro pour vos têtes ! Les limites du virtuel dans la vie réelle


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'as trop picolé Grug!!!
> Cela dit j'étais bien en repartant bosser



et c'est rien de le dire quand je regarde les photos


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hello, vu le peuple et le fond sonore qu'il y avait vers 22h hier soir, j'ai pas osé hurler pour savoir où était le rassemblement des piliers   Comme les avatars ne flottaient virtuellement au dessus de vos têtes, j'ai eu du mal à vous reconnaître.
> Timidité quand tu nous tiens ;-)
> Faut que je trouve une solution pour la prochaine; en tout cas je retournerai au Pascalou, j'ai trouvé l'ambiance plutôt sympa



Ben t'as eu tort de pas demander.
Moi même, après m'etre planté une fois, j'ai fait pilier de bar pendant 10 minutes à coté de Maousse avant d'oser lui adresser la parole. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'a ce que nous soyons 5.

Une prochaine fois alors.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et c'est rien de le dire quand je regarde les photos



ah oui, quand même...


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, quand même...


c est artistique on t as dit


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est artistique on t as dit


 y'a quelques beaux flous non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

à partir de combien de grammes dans le sang ça devient artistique?


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2004)

Çà y est, une passion est née...





Serait ce çà, le miracles des ÆS ?


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> à partir de combien de grammes dans le sang ça devient artistique?


ca depends je saits pas si les prises de vues ont étés homolégées par la marais-chaussée


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ca depends je saits pas si les prises de vues ont étés homolégées par la marais-chaussée



je ne sais pas, moi je ne leur adresse pas la parole


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas, moi je ne leur adresse pas la parole


   

moi si, d'ailleurs il y en avait au moins 3 voitures pour nous attendre à la sortie.

(et le gognol qui n'avait pas sa ceinture  )


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> à partir de combien de grammes dans le sang ça devient artistique?


 visiblement 6 demis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Octobre 2004)

Excellent tout ça... vos têtes donnent envie de trinquer avec vous... c'est confirmé    

Vous aviez fait picoler l'appareil photo aussi ??


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> maousse en grand chaperon rouge, c'est tout mignon  .


 c'est ça d'acheter que des trucs en solde, pas le choix de la couleur     

merci pour les photos, et je savais pas que je pouvais être invisible...


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2004)

Meuh non tu secoues la tête pour reveiller les neurones 

PS : Grug les Ulis ca prend qu'un "L"


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Excellent tout ça... vos têtes donnent envie de trinquer avec vous... c'est confirmé
> 
> Vous aviez fait picoler l'appareil photo aussi ??



Ca donne pas envie d'avoir un appareil comme celui de grug par contre


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

tu t'aime pas en flou ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

Comme je le disais à l'homme invisible, pas pu viendre alors que c'était prévu.

On r'met çà ? :love: (pour me prévenir, demandez à MacG d'envoyer un smeum's  ce s'ra plus pratique pour moi  )


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2004)

Si ça se refait, je prend mes feuilles avec vos têtes dessus pour vous trouver cette fois-ci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est quoi une AES ? ÆS ?
Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une AES ? ÆS ?
> Sinon, ça va ?



Des infos ici, dans "FAQ, suivez le guide"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Comme je le disais à l'homme invisible, pas pu viendre alors que c'était prévu.
> 
> On r'met çà ? :love: (pour me prévenir, demandez à MacG d'envoyer un smeum's  ce s'ra plus pratique pour moi  )



s'maine prochaine?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> s'maine prochaine?


 why not, un lieu, un jour, une heure


----------



## cham (2 Novembre 2004)

Hello ça fait un moment que je ne suis plus trop les aes, mais comme il recommence à cailler (sa mère), je me ferais bien une p'tiote aes en pays ile de francien. En fait mi j'veno a'ch'capitole les 11,12,13 novembre. 

  Ya des partant pour une ch'tite soirée au Lou ??? 

  Soyez cool, répondez au moins non, mais répondez   

  (En plus maintenant j'ai un ipod et pis là je sors du toilettage)


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

Une Fl'ÆSP pour cham, mi novembre ?!

Un pot [Fl'ÆSP], une bouffe [miniÆSP] :
- pour clôturer l'année, les ve 17 ou sa 18 décembre !
- ou pour ouvrir l'an nouveau, les ve 7 ou sa 8 janvier !...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis partant, faudra juste que je vous repère pour pas rentrer bredouille comme la dernière fois. Mais bon, je pense que j'en reconnaitrai certains d'après photos - même floues -!
De tt façon cette fois-là y'a peu de chances que vous soyez en terrasse !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis partant, faudra juste que je vous repère pour pas rentrer bredouille comme la dernière fois. Mais bon, je pense que j'en reconnaitrai certains d'après photos - même floues -!
> De tt façon cette fois-là y'a peu de chances que vous soyez en terrasse !





hée toi dis donc !!!!   

les pancartes, oui oui celle en bleu orange et blanc

tu sais c'est pas fait pour les chiens !!!     :love:


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis partant, faudra juste que je vous repère pour pas rentrer bredouille comme la dernière fois. Mais bon, je pense que j'en reconnaitrai certains d'après photos - même floues -!
> De tt façon cette fois-là y'a peu de chances que vous soyez en terrasse !



il fauts porter un sac à portable 

c est comme ca qu on m as reconnu


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une Fl'ÆSP pour cham, mi novembre ?!
> 
> Un pot [Fl'ÆSP], une bouffe [miniÆSP] :
> - pour clôturer l'année, les ve 17 ou sa 18 décembre !
> - ou pour ouvrir l'an nouveau, les ve 7 ou sa 8 janvier !...



Tu pourrais écrire clairement ?
Ça devient n'importe quoi ces rendez-vous sms !!


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais écrire clairement ?
> Ça devient n'importe quoi ces rendez-vous sms !!


Tiens, tu suis le fil que t'as donné récemment à quelqu'un, c'est pile pour les mous du neurone 
...et la culture générale


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il fauts porter un sac à portable
> 
> c est comme ca qu on m as reconnu



La dernière fois j'espérais voir un portable sur une table et j'ai rien vu, pas de chance. Mais la prochaine je me ferai pas avoir ! je sortirai le sac aussi !  (et puis j'ai vu quelques membres en photo sur certains fils, et même certains en vidéo qui chantaient des chansons...)


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois j'espérais voir un portable sur une table et j'ai rien vu, pas de chance. Mais la prochaine je me ferai pas avoir ! je sortirai le sac aussi !  (et puis j'ai vu quelques membres en photo sur certains fils, et même certains en vidéo qui chantaient des chansons...)



ben les portables sur les tables vu le monde c etait un peu difficile a caser
mais j ai bien sorti le mien plus tard dans la soiree pour voir si le lou est equipe wifi 
mais niet


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois j'espérais voir un portable sur une table et j'ai rien vu, pas de chance. Mais la prochaine je me ferai pas avoir ! je sortirai le sac aussi !  (et puis j'ai vu quelques membres en photo sur certains fils, et même certains en vidéo qui chantaient des chansons...)




n'ayantt pas de portable , je dois donc venir avec mon turnesol?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> why not, un lieu, un jour, une heure


Le lieu, le Lou,
Quand? Pour moi, le jeudi c'est bien ou un week-end sur deux (celui du 11 novembre par exemple)
Pour me reconnaitre, c'est facile, j'ai les cheveux rouges tirant sur le violet


----------



## nato kino (3 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...et la culture générale



C'est pas général mon gros nounours, ça vient de toi, pas de ma faute si tes neurones n'enregistrent que les premières lettres !! Faut changer la fréquence de ton codeur.    

_golf ou l'art de compliquer les choses quand tout pourrait être simple. _


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le lieu, le Lou,
> Quand? Pour moi, le jeudi c'est bien ou un week-end sur deux (celui du 11 novembre par exemple)
> Pour me reconnaitre, c'est facile, j'ai les cheveux rouges tirant sur le violet



Je devrais arriver à repérer la flamme, je suis pas daltonien 
Pour moi plutot le jeudi aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

y aura des filles ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> y aura des filles ?



Pourquoi, tu as peur de la concurrence ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> y aura des filles ?



si ton avatar, c'est ta photo, tu peux venir.
mais dans ce cas je préfère t'inviter à dîner dans un endroit plus cosy... :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

je peux venir avec des copines si vous voulez


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je peux venir avec des copines si vous voulez


 ok  

(ou au moins avec ton avatar  )


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2004)

Organisée à l'initiative d'un petit groupe à l'occasion de la venue à Paris d'un Macgéen Lyonnais, une petite Flash ÆS Parisienne s'est tenu dans un resto du côté de la place de la Nation...
In extremis prévenu, notre Sylko, venu récupéré sa Sylkomobile à Paris, s'est aussitôt joint à Pitchfork, Itof, Fanrem, golf, Lemmy, Piro, Stargazer et enfin Yvos   
Comme de bien entendu, quelques APN furent dégainés et quelques photos viendront elles étayer cette sympatique soirée...

Lausanne, Fribourg, Paris en quelques semaines, bientôt Grenoble et Liège...
Longuement planifiées ou à l'emporte pièce, il faut intensifier ces soirées de convivialité à travers tout l'univers MacGéen


----------



## piro (5 Novembre 2004)

soirée trés sympathique 

sylko etant toujours sur la route je poste les photos de l'AES

Photos AES (floues en partie)


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Longuement planifiées ou à l'emporte pièce, il faut intensifier ces soirées de convivialité à travers tout l'univers MacGéen



Celle ci, elle n'était pas longuement planifiée. 
J'ai pris connaissance - avec surprise - la veille au soir de cette invitation 

Quoiqu'il en soit, la passion qui nous anime tous nous a permis de passer une excellente soirée. 
Vraiment sympa  

Une expérience a renouveler


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

z'auriez pu prévenir!!! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Et voilà, tout est dans le titre pour les parisiens et ceux qui se déplacent


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

encore une?


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> encore une?



ah ba pour moi, ça peut le faire, tant qu'il y a de la joie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ba pour moi, ça peut le faire, tant qu'il y a de la joie



Bonjour les hirondelles   

C'était un coup d'essai spontané et au final très enjoué  

A recommencer en élargissant le cercle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2004)

faisez chier ! pouvez pas l'faire en pleine semaine quand tout le monde bosse normalement !


----------



## sylko (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Ma Sylkomobile et moi sommes bien rentrés.  
Désolé de ne pas vous avoir donné de signe de vie plus tôt, la fin de semaine est très chargée. Je posterais les photos demain.   

Encore merci pour l'invitation.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Donc on récapitule, à priori ce sera le 12. pour ceux qui peuvent, on retrouve Roberto à la gare Montparnasse auj traind e 17h12 (j'ai bon Grug?) et pour les autres, on se dit au Lou vers 20h?
Ca vous va?


----------



## cham (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Donc on récapitule, à priori ce sera le 12. pour ceux qui peuvent, on retrouve Roberto à la gare Montparnasse auj traind e 17h12 (j'ai bon Grug?) et pour les autres, on se dit au Lou vers 20h?
> Ca vous va?


  Oki, vendredi 12 vers 20h au Lou. A défaut retrouvez nous sur le salon iChat "letoubarsansalem"


----------



## iTof (7 Novembre 2004)

de retour de mon périple parisien, je vous salue bien, ce moment passé était géant, rapprochant le réel et le virtuel, mettre des visages sur des pseudo est fabuleux, surtout quand c'est la première fois 
  :rose: 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

bonsoir


----------



## sebf_98 (7 Novembre 2004)

est-ce que les non habitués peuvent venir ?
 Et si oui, c'est koi et ou le Lou ?


----------



## ficelle (7 Novembre 2004)

toujours pas de wifi au Lou Pasclou, la freebox est retourné à la cave


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Donc on récapitule, à priori ce sera le 12. pour ceux qui peuvent, on retrouve Roberto à la gare Montparnasse auj traind e 17h12 (j'ai bon Grug?) et pour les autres, on se dit au Lou vers 20h?
> Ca vous va?


 donc vendrei 12, au Lou vers 20 heures :

-FabienR
-Grug
-
-
...


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

donc vendrei 12, au Lou vers 20 heures :

- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
-
...


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Oki, vendredi 12 vers 20h au Lou.



Yep !! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

sebf_98 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que les non habitués peuvent venir ?
> Et si oui, c'est koi et ou le Lou ?



un bar qui est là: 14 r Panoyaux 75020 PARIS


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Merdoum j'suis pas la les potos 

Trinquez a ma santé, c'est bien pasque je serais a 450 bornes que je viens pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien pasque je serais a 450 bornes que je viens pas



l'excuse à deux balles


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merdoum j'suis pas la les potos
> 
> Trinquez a ma santé, c'est bien pasque je serais a 450 bornes que je viens pas


Parce que tu crois qu'on boit du Gini nous ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> l'excuse à deux balles


Fumier, c'est deja assez dur pour moi de pas pouvoir venir, t'es pas obligé de remuer le tourteau dans la craie


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Fumier, c'est deja assez dur pour moi de pas pouvoir venir, t'es pas obligé de remuer le tourteau dans la craie



Monsieur Fumier, s'il te plait!


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Pardon, Monsieur Fumier !


----------



## Grug (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas obligé de remuer le tourteau dans la craie



le sexualité du macgéen moyen restera toujours un mystère pour moi


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah dommage, ça va pas le faire :_ *j'ai une soirée gay-cuir* à l'aut' bout de Paname !
> Et y comptent *tous sur moi* depuis qu'ils ont vus les vidéos sur mon site secret : www.leather_ultimaterodeo/robertovendez.com
> 
> :affraid:





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> le sexualité du macgéen moyen restera toujours un mystère pour moi



Pareil pour moi, et je sais pas si j'ai envie de le découvrir ce secret !  
Mais je croyais que Roberto était avec Pepita ? On m'aurait menti ?   

Pour le rv de vendredi je sais pas encore si je peux venir. On mangera dans le coin où faut venir le ventre lesté (au cas où je voudrais le remplir de liquide) ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, et je sais pas si j'ai envie de le découvrir ce secret !
> Mais je croyais que Roberto était avec Pepita ? On m'aurait menti ?
> 
> Pour le rv de vendredi je sais pas encore si je peux venir. On mangera dans le coin où faut venir le ventre lesté (au cas où je voudrais le remplir de liquide) ?


c'est comme tu veux...


----------



## piro (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, et je sais pas si j'ai envie de le découvrir ce secret !
> Mais je croyais que Roberto était avec Pepita ? On m'aurait menti ?
> 
> Pour le rv de vendredi je sais pas encore si je peux venir. On mangera dans le coin où faut venir le ventre lesté (au cas où je voudrais le remplir de liquide) ?


la derniere fois c etait plutot liquide comme repas
mais si tu veux venir a jeun c est pas un probleme je pense


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

me connaissant, je viendrai lesté. Je n'aime pas donner -trop- mauvaise impression le premier soir !


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la derniere fois c etait plutot liquide comme repas




"mangez rapide, mangez liquide"


----------



## cham (8 Novembre 2004)

Astuce : les coquillettes bien cuites, on ne les sent presque pas passer quand on vomit. :rose:


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Astuce : les coquillettes bien cuites, on ne les sent presque pas passer quand on vomit. :rose:



ta intérêt a venir a l'aes belge toi


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

bon, je pépare mon sac à mac pour que vous me repériez... et - anonyme -, faudrait que tu m'envois une photo pour être sur que t'es bien là ! sinon je pourais pas savoir !  bon d'accord je sors... aussi !


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Lou-Pascalou, 14, rue Panoyaux, Paris 20ème.





12/11 à 20:00​

- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
-
-


----------



## cham (9 Novembre 2004)

- FabienR
  - Grug
  - nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
  - cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
  -


----------



## maousse (10 Novembre 2004)

- FabienR
  - Grug
  - nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
  - cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
  - maousse

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est après le coup de roberto, ça, ou il est encore là ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Novembre 2004)

ce soir, on recevait des bretons au Pascalou  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (10 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, on recevait des bretons au Pascalou  :rateau:



ouais (message à forte valeur ajoutée).
dodo


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Novembre 2004)

'

Des bretons ?  :mouais: Y'avait pas un breton du nord des fois ?  :hein:  :rateau: 

Bon pour vendredi j'essaierai de passer, comme d'hab tard, vers 22h-22h30...

'+


----------



## piro (10 Novembre 2004)

- FabienR
  - Grug
  - nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
  - cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
  - maousse
  - Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

- FabienR
  - Grug
  - nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
  - cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
  - maousse
  - Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
  - Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente !)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

- FabienR
  - Grug
  - nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
  - cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
  - maousse
  - Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
  - Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente !)
  - Gognol (après 22h30)


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

bouhouhouh j'voulais viendre


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhouh j'voulais viendre


On en fera une spéciale pour toi plus tard


----------



## macVamps (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhouh j'voulais viendre








- Oui, oui, on pense bien, bien à toi 
- A la maison, le 25 décembre, cela te va  ​


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Novembre 2004)

'

Pour Bassman : déjà une photo exclusive de l'AES de vendredi (je suis à droite) !






 

'+


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Pour Bassman : déjà une photo exclusive de l'AES de vendredi (je suis à droite) !
> 
> ...




*Jérôme (Fabien R.)*: le séducteur. Il est le fiancé de Justine et fait craquer toutes les filles du lycée ! Mais heureusement il est fidèle et ne trompe sa fiancée qu'avec le flipper ! Ouf !*






C'est à quelle heure pour les autographes ?    :rose:  :love:


----------



## cham (10 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Jérôme (Fabien R.)*: le séducteur. Il est le fiancé de Justine et fait craquer toutes les filles du lycée ! Mais heureusement il est fidèle et ne trompe sa fiancée qu'avec le flipper ! Ouf !*
> C'est à quelle heure pour les autographes ?    :rose:  :love:



Et déjà TF1 prédisposait nos cerveaux à recevoir la substantifique pub. Encore que le Jacky Show c'était parfois plus sexy (tourne tourne, la jupette... :rose: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Pour Bassman : déjà une photo exclusive de l'AES de vendredi (je suis à droite) !
> 
> ...



et moi à gauche!


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2004)

et moi presque au milieu


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2004)

Hé, les mecs, c'est pas le bar ici


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Encore que le Jacky Show c'était parfois plus sexy (tourne tourne, la jupette... :rose: )



et ça ta traumatisé ?


----------



## FANREM (11 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les mecs, c'est pas le bar ici



Remarque que je vois 3 filles moi (au moins, car vu la tronche des gars, ca peut augmenter question comptage) :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et moi presque au milieu



Grug, je savais bien qu'on se connaaissait. Mais je ne savais pas que les opérations marchaient dans ce sens là... Si on m'avait dit que tu deviendrais ça à l'époque...


----------



## FANREM (11 Novembre 2004)

A part ca, je vais peut etre venir demain soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que je vois 3 filles moi (au moins, car vu la tronche des gars, ca peut augmenter question comptage) :love:



La tronche de quel gars?


----------



## Cricri (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? En  tout cas Alem me fait dire qu'il risque de venir ! Ca craint !   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? En  tout cas Alem me fait dire qu'il risque de venir ! Ca craint !   :love:


ben non, c'est cool!


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? En tout cas Alem me fait dire qu'il risque de venir ! Ca craint !  :love:


Oooooooouuuuuuééééééééé !! :love: :love: :love:

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

Nous avons donc:
- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
- cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
- maousse
- Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
- Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente !)
- Gognol (après 22h30)
- Alem?


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

Nous avons donc:
- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
- cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
- maousse
- Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
- Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente ! Edit: c'est sur j'ai fondue... moitié-moitié)
- Gognol (après 22h30)
- Alem?


----------



## FANREM (11 Novembre 2004)

Nous avons donc:
- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (si tgv de Marseille n'est pas détourné sur Nantes...)  
- cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
- maousse
- Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
- Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente ! Edit: c'est sur j'ai fondue... moitié-moitié)
- Gognol (après 22h30)
- Alem?
- Fanrem (Pas total sur, mais tres forte probabilité)


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? En  tout cas Alem me fait dire qu'il risque de venir ! Ca craint !   :love:



Bah chouette !!  :love: 
Et toi, tu passeras pas boire un verre aussi ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2004)

Nous avons donc:
- FabienR
- Grug
- nato (*avec des petits bouts de la chemise de Roberto, si ça intéresse ses fans...*)  
- cham (si je repère la grande croix rouge sur le trottoir  )
- maousse
- Piro (si je trouve de la place pour me garer)
- Teo (après 23h, si je tiens encore debout dans la descente ! Edit: c'est sur j'ai fondue... moitié-moitié)
- Gognol (après 22h30)
- Alem?
- Fanrem (Pas total sur, mais tres forte probabilité)


----------



## Cricri (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah chouette !!  :love:
> Et toi, tu passeras pas boire un verre aussi ?


Bin non je pouvais pas.... j'ai été informé trop tard par Alem   Sinon je serais venu vous dire avec plaisir pourquoi je ne garde pas mon iMac G5


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2004)

apparament, le hotspot de mourad n'est pas encore en service  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> apparament, le hotspot de mourad n'est pas encore en service  :rateau:



En tous cas à 3h gmt il ne fonctionnait toujours pas.    

_Salut Guillaume_


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> je serais venu vous dire avec plaisir pourquoi je ne garde pas mon iMac G5



C'est pas grave, je connais  maintenant tout le "Golf" illustré, en VO svp.    :rateau:


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2004)

Tu rentres là ?!

Tout !!! :mouais: 
Et ? :rateau:


----------



## piro (13 Novembre 2004)

salut 
bien rentrés
Hop publication de photos de l'AES 

Un bon lien vaux mieux qu une longue explication  

c etait une soiree bien sympa


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut
> bien rentrés
> Hop publication de photos de l'AES
> 
> ...



Sympa...  Par contre j'ai l'impression d'avoir un modem 9600 bps quand j'essaie de voir tes photos... :casse:


----------



## Gregg (13 Novembre 2004)

Très lent le site de Piro  :sleep:


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Pas pu venir.
en plus j'avais du pruneau fait maison du Valais...
on a fait tard...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas pu venir.
> en plus j'avais du pruneau fait maison du Valais...
> on a fait tard...



C'est une relativement bonne excuse... :love:


----------



## piro (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sympa...  Par contre j'ai l'impression d'avoir un modem 9600 bps quand j'essaie de voir tes photos... :casse:



c est normal 
ma machine heberge les photos et wanadoo est particulierement lent ce matin 
 :hein:


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est une relativement bonne excuse... :love:



tout est dans le relativement ! non, c'est terrible ces trucs là... c'est bon mais ça draine la tête.

Cool les photos Piro... je vais me faire un almanach avec !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon, qu'est-ce que t'en penses Golf? On fusionne?   Ou on rapatrie, plutôt ici, dans Rendez-Vous?

Les deux tradadas se sont rencontrés au Lou non?


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les deux tradadas se sont rencontrés au Lou non?


 Meuh non !!! 

_Faut suivre un peu... _


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...On fusionne?  ...


Non mon suissounet 
T'es du genre têtu, mais pour le coup, je te pardonne car c'est ton annouf


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non mon suissounet
> T'es du genre têtu, mais pour le coup, je te pardonne car c'est ton annouf



Merci mon Golfounet... Je le referrai plus... :rose:  :rose:   

Même pas peur...


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut
> bien rentrés
> Hop publication de photos de l'AES
> 
> ...



Belles photos  :style:


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Belles photos  :style:



Quelques photos un peu floues...  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2004)

sympa la nouvelle expo !

elle n'etait pas encore en place jeudi soir... ça coute cher ?!


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça coute cher ?!



Non, ça ne boit que du demi ordinaire.


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Un bon lien vaux mieux qu une longue explication


Photos sympas 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos un peu floues...  :rateau:  :mouais:


Merci pour ces "instantanés" 

 :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir les gens comme dirait mon cher Nico !

Bon OK, j'ai joué le rôle du coup de vent limite malotru vu la bonne compagnie, mais il est des priorités dans la vie... Bref pas grave, et j'espère la prochaîne fois vous consacrer bien plus que cette apparition indigne du plus médiocre spirite... (sujet à la mode ces temps-ci aux alentoures de la Maison Européenne de la Photographie)

Bises à tous les heureux présents ! 

Humm, y aurait pas un ch'tit souci avec l'hébergement de tes photos, Piro ? Ça ne veut pas charger du tout du tout chez moi, malgré l'ADSL super méga plus plus de la mort qui tue de chez free à 7 ou 8 Mo... (c'est ironique, je n'ai pas vraiment perçu de différence depuis le début il y a deux ans)


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2004)

super les photos.
Et puis d'abord, oui je sais sourire!!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

Allez vala les miennes (enfin les moins pires), au début c'est celles de la venue de Roberto, mais après c'est l'AES. Faites pas trop attention à l'affichage, je fais joujou avec les css. (Et c'est pas du gâteau).

http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/2004-11-12/


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allez vala les miennes (enfin les moins pires), au début c'est celles de la venue de Roberto, mais après c'est l'AES. Faites pas trop attention à l'affichage, je fais joujou avec les css. (Et c'est pas du gâteau).
> 
> http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/2004-11-12/



Excellent ! L'appareil à l'étrange lumière verte à frappé!!!!


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Lol y'en a qui on joué dans Hélène et les garçons  je comprnds mieux certaines choses alors 


quique non.... je comprends pas qu'on ai laissé ça redifusable sur le cable.... au mépris des générations futures


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Lol y'en a qui on joué dans Hélène et les garçons  je comprnds mieux certaines choses alors


tu te trompe de série


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompe de série



On voit le connaisseur ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> super les photos.
> Et puis d'abord, oui je sais sourire!!!


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

C'etait sympa comme tout   , et toujours agréable de se rencontrer pour de vrai

Au final, une bonne soirée, 
et ne croyez pas que si les photos sont un peu floues pour certaines, on a abusé de l'alcool. Il n'en est rien


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ! L'appareil à l'étrange lumière verte à frappé!!!!


J'ai pas encore mis le lien sur la page, alors la voila (suivie du flash bien entendu) pour ceux qui se demandent ce que ça fait.   

_PS: avec en bonus mon poncho bariolé..._


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore mis le lien sur la page, alors la voila (suivie du flash bien entendu) pour ceux qui se demandent ce que ça fait.



  Ouah, trop de la balle...  J'ai retrouvé le temps normal! Il est 21h34, le 14 novembre! Je commençais à m'habituer au temps WebO... 

Merci Spyro...   :love:


----------



## cham (14 Novembre 2004)

Hello, moi aussi je suis de retour. Au passage les photos ne sont pas plus floues que ce que voyais (hips :rose: ). Enfin merci à tous pour votre bonne humeur.  (et puis je dois un coup de boule à qq'1 )


----------



## piro (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore mis le lien sur la page, alors la voila (suivie du flash bien entendu) pour ceux qui se demandent ce que ça fait.
> 
> _PS: avec en bonus mon poncho bariolé..._



l abus de prise de vue avec l appareil de spyro peux provoquer une cécité 
à consommer avec modération


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> (et puis je dois un coup de boule à qq'1 )


mais non, mais non, rien de grave 

c'était une soirée sympa comme tout, quand même, et merci pour le retour en voiture, ce fut un plaisir d'occuper ce siège


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Novembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'était une soirée sympa comme tout, quand même, et merci pour le retour en voiture, ce fut un plaisir d'occuper ce siège



'tain tu t'es fait Modusisé !     

'+


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon ca avait l'air bien les loulous.... dommage que j'ai pas pu venir


----------



## iTof (15 Novembre 2004)

une 'tite soirée sympa encore  et merci pour les photo !


----------



## cecil (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompe de série



ça change pas grand chose, les autres étaient encore pires puisque calquées sur la première... enfin esperont que dans 10 ans cela ne feras point partie des choses que l'INA essayera de sauvegarder


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Lol y'en a qui on joué dans Hélène et les garçons  je comprnds mieux certaines choses alors
> 
> 
> quique non.... je comprends pas qu'on ai laissé ça redifusable sur le cable.... au mépris des générations futures



Tout simplement parce que ça marche... et que ça rapporte


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ça change pas grand chose, les autres étaient encore pires puisque calquées sur la première... enfin esperont que dans 10 ans cela ne feras point partie des choses que l'INA essayera de sauvegarder



Il y a des consommables recyclables maleureusement, et surtout sur TF1... :sick:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des consommables recyclables maleureusement, et surtout sur TF1... :sick:



Inspecteur Derrick c'est sur TF1 ?

Je savais que mon poste de télévision partait en sucette mais pas à ce point


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore mis le lien sur la page, alors la voila (suivie du flash bien entendu) pour ceux qui se demandent ce que ça fait.
> 
> _PS: avec en bonus mon poncho bariolé..._



Ahh Oui oui!! c'est exactement ça    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (15 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos un peu floues...  :rateau:  :mouais:




La galerie a changé d'adresse.


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous!

Ca vous dit un petit verre dans la semaine du 20 décembre ou une bouffe ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Ca vous dit un petit verre dans la semaine du 20 décembre ou une bouffe ???



vi, pourquoi pas?


----------



## FANREM (15 Décembre 2004)

Ce serait avec grand plaisir, mais je suis en période de boulot maxi, et je me vois obligé de déclienr l'invitation  :rose: 

Ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2004)

y aura des filles ?  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> y aura des filles ?  :love:



si tu en apporte


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

je serai à Saint-Gervais, désolé


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> y aura des filles ?  :love:


T'as déjà goûté aux fraise 
C'est pas le bar ici, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà goûté aux fraise
> C'est pas le bar ici, merci.



lol


moi partant en janvier qd j'aurai mon powerbook pour vraiment faire partie du "club"


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

Pour ma part je ne serai là que jusqu'au 21, donc sans moi  ... pour cette fois-ci, mais volontiers en janvier


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je ne serai là que jusqu'au 21, donc sans moi  ... pour cette fois-ci, mais volontiers en janvier


 pareil pour moi


----------



## chagregel (16 Décembre 2004)

Alors pourquoi pas Dimanche 19?

D'ailleurs, pour faire partie du club, "Rien ne sert de venir avec son panier remplie de pommes, c'est juste un verre ou une bouffe pour se connaître"


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2004)

Le 19 c'est bon de mon côté...

 Et vous ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

moi le 19 c'est ok, mais uniquement à L'Indiana du boulevard des Capucines, histoire de revoir la jolie serveuse de la semaine dernière :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

Zut, j'ai un pote qui débarque dimanche je sais pas quand ! A voir... si c'est le soir non, si c'est pour un brunch ou un verre dans l'après-midi, je peux peut-être.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Zut, j'ai un pote qui débarque dimanche je sais pas quand ! A voir... si c'est le soir non, si c'est pour un brunch ou un verre dans l'après-midi, je peux peut-être.



comme je te l'ai dit de vive voix tout à l'heure, un verre en fin d'aprèm, pourquoi pas, mais je maintiens pour l'Indiana!!! :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> comme je te l'ai dit de vive voix tout à l'heure, un verre en fin d'aprèm, pourquoi pas, mais je maintiens pour l'Indiana!!! :love:



il a l'air bien ce bar


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a l'air bien ce bar



elle a l'air bien cette serveuse


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

De nouveau organisée à l'initiative d'un petit groupe à l'occasion de... 
!... (*)
...en fait, sans raison sauf pour le plaisir de se rencontrer 

...une petite Flash ÆS Parisienne s'est tenu dans un resto du côté de les grands boulevards parisiens...

Mis en ½uvre  assez vite, Pitchfork, fabienr, Fanrem, golf, Lemmy, Macinside  et enfin teo se sont retrouvés autour de moults rillettes d'oie, côtes de b½uf arrosés de divers Beaujolais Villages   :rateau:  :rose: 

Et bien NON, aucun APN fut dégainés ou alors en cachette :mouais:

* en fait Fabien tenait absolument à faire des repérages stratégiques


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

En effet, une soirée très sympa...

Et, ne vous en déplaise: plus de vin que de bière  :rateau: 

A l'occasion, pour les amoureux de *cuisine traditionnelle*  

vivement la prochaine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air bien cette serveuse


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Option pour le 19

Plutôt plusieurs coups à boire ( )  qu'une bouffe

L'Indiana ça semble bien


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Oh !
Je serai en région parisienne le 19 !!
Mais c'est bientôt non ? (On parle bien de décembre 2004 ?)


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh !
> Je serai en région parisienne le 19 !!
> Mais c'est bientôt non ? (On parle bien de décembre 2004 ?)


 Vi ! c'est dimanche soir !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh !
> Je serai en région parisienne le 19 !!
> Mais c'est bientôt non ? (On parle bien de décembre 2004 ?)



Attention la région parisienne ce n'est pas Paris     Surtout quand il neige


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Attention la région parisienne ce n'est pas Paris     Surtout quand il neige


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

à partir de quelle heure?
Petite précision: je veux être au premier étage!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

oui, c'était bien sympa  
J'ai encore mal à la tête et l'estomac tourneboulé.... C'est ça de manger liquide! :rateau:  :hosto:


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> En effet, une soirée très sympa...
> 
> Et, ne vous en déplaise: plus de vin que de bière  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Lemmy, ... on se programme ce resto en janvier     :love: hic !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, ... on se programme ce resto en janvier     :love: hic !



Tu ne préfères pas un MacDonald ?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, ... on se programme ce resto en janvier     :love: hic !


Heu, le p'tit père a oublier un détail, c'est vrai que c'est bon mais alors l'addition est très très chaleureuse, elle aussi 

Il doit bien exister une brasserie pas trop chère dans Paris tout de même  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les hirondelles
> 
> C'était un coup d'essai spontané et au final très enjoué
> 
> A recommencer en élargissant le cercle


 De tes ami(e)s ? (je sais, c'est facile)


----------



## FANREM (17 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, le p'tit père a oublier un détail, c'est vrai que c'est bon mais alors l'addition est très très chaleureuse, elle aussi



C'est vrai , mais je crois qu'on en a eu plus cher en boissons qu'en nourriture  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai , mais je crois qu'on en a eu plus cher en boissons qu'en nourriture  :love:



C'est surtout l'eau qui était très chère je trouve   Il faut dire qu'on en a abusé


----------



## cham (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> à partir de quelle heure?
> Petite précision: je veux être au premier étage!!! :love:



Arghhh !!!  :hein: :rateau: 
J'aurais bien voulu aussi  :love: mais ce sera pour une autre fois. 
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> à partir de quelle heure?
> Petite précision: je veux être au premier étage!!! :love:



Il faudrait se renseigner sur son service pour fixer l'horaire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout l'eau qui était très chère je trouve   Il faut dire qu'on en a abusé



je me demande d'ailleurs si les jean's de fabien ont fini par sécher...  :rateau: 

mackie: pas taper


----------



## cham (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait se renseigner sur son service pour fixer l'horaire



Mlle, si vous nous lisez...


----------



## FANREM (17 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et bien NON, aucun APN fut dégainés ou alors en cachette :mouais:



Pas si cachés que ca, et le resultat est la
http://homepage.mac.com/fandw/PhotoAlbum1.html

Je me rends compte que je ne suis pas dessus, mais comme Mackie & teo ont du en prendre aussi, je leur laisse le soin de compléter


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas si cachés que ca, et le resultat est la
> http://homepage.mac.com/fandw/PhotoAlbum1.html
> 
> Je me rends compte que je ne suis pas dessus, mais comme Mackie & teo ont du en prendre aussi, je leur laisse le soin de compléter



sympas, tes photos   


_m'a pas loupé, la vache..._


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas si cachés que ca, et le resultat est la
> http://homepage.mac.com/fandw/PhotoAlbum1.html


Heuuuu....
Y aurait pas un pour prévenir l'Amok qui se plaint urbi ET orbi qu'il n'y a pas de photo du golf qui sourit  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire cette fois, que je fais la gueule sur toutes les photos!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sympas, tes photos
> 
> 
> _m'a pas loupé, la vache..._



la vache c'est qui ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait se renseigner sur son service pour fixer l'horaire



La dernière fois, je suis parti vers 16h ele était encore là.

On se dit Rendez-vous pour le café vers 15H?
Qui vient?

-Chagregel
-FabienR
-
-


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On se dit Rendez-vous pour le café vers 15H ?


Indiana Opera
7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS

Qui vient vers 15H ?

- Chagregel
- FabienR
-
-


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2004)

15h ? Bon alors soir ou pas soir ??
Bon vous me direz hein, je suis à Paris (c'est à dire dehors pas chez moi) pour la journée.


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

Indiana Opera
 7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS

 Qui vient vers 15H ?

 - Chagregel
 - FabienR
 - Spyro
 - Lumai
 -
 -
 -
 -


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

Indiana Opera
 7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS

 Qui vient vers 15H ?

 - Chagregel
 - FabienR
 - Spyro
 - Lumai
 - Pitch (pas forcément à 15 h)
 -
 -
 -


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

caramba, je peux pas


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

J'aimerai bien, mais ça dépendra d'un de mes tafs en cours, le client se barre lundi matin en vacances.
J'en serai plus demain matin, au pire je vous rejoins, le pote arrivera finalement plus tard


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> caramba, je peux pas


Damned! C'est pas possible! Tu ne peux pas avoir un truc à faire un dimanche à l'heure de la sieste! :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Si, cuver de la veille :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

justement, faut combattre le mal par le mal!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Faut etre bien au chaud avec des reserves a portee de main alors :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut etre bien au chaud avec des reserves a portee de main alors :love:



J'aimerais bien avoir les mains à portée d'autre chose que des réserves


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

des petits cadeaux ou/et un gros bisou ??? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et un gros bisou ??? :love:



C'est un bon début qui laisse imaginer qu'on va bientôt se réchauffer les mains...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Eh oh hein, molo papillon 

tout doux :love: j'suis quelqu'un de serieux


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

Résumons...

 à l'Indiana Opera
  7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS

  Qui vient vers 15H ?

  - Chagregel
  - FabienR
  - Spyro
  - Lumai
  - Pitch (pas forcément à 15 h)
  -
  -
  -

 à cette heure là, Grug cuvera pendant qu'Angie et Mackie lui emballeront son nibook.
 Quant à Teo, il lui reste à finir de bosser pour venir...

 Quelqu'un d'autre ????


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

je pourrai pas venir demain  mais dès que je déménage sur paris promis je viens tout le temps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pourrai pas venir demain  mais dès que je déménage sur paris promis je viens tout le temps



dès que tu arrives dans Paris on délocalise en banlieue


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh hein, molo papillon
> 
> tout doux :love: j'suis quelqu'un de serieux



Ah, mais je n'ai pas dit le contraire


----------



## chagregel (18 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Résumons...
> 
> à l'Indiana Opera
> 7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS
> ...



Je vais connaître personne    !!!
c'est cool mais je vous reconnaît comment?


----------



## chagregel (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pourrai pas venir demain  mais dès que je déménage sur paris promis je viens tout le temps



T'es plus à Paris?    

Comprend rien...


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'es plus à Paris?
> 
> Comprend rien...




j'ai toujours habiter en banlieue


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien...


comme d'hab'


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Résumons...
> 
> à l'Indiana Opera
> 7 bd Capucines 75002 PARIS
> ...



je me tâte


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais je n'ai pas dit le contraire


 me doute :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me tâte



c'est décidé, je viens demain   :love:


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me tâte


comme d'hab


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, je viens demain   :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais connaître personne    !!!
> c'est cool mais je vous reconnaît comment?


Et les photos des AES alors hein ? Non mais !!!
Je suis sûr que tu reconnaitras le charmant profil de Lumai (_moi en tout cas j'ai pu photographier que le profil  :hein:_), et sinon eh bien y aura toujours ma kaskette  



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, je viens demain   :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (_moi en tout cas j'ai pu photographier que le profil  :hein:_)


 C'est redoutable les lasers verts... 

_Promis je te laisserai m'aveugler aujourd'hui ! _


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab


 Et toi ??? 

 On te voit à quelle heure ?


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab



et toi tu viens ?


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

ben moi, j'ai eu mon client, j'attend des news de leur côté, bref, pied de grue chez moi devant l'écran, pour une fois ça me fait c***. je vous laisserai mettre vos jolies photos en ligne que je jette un ½il. Vraiment désolé...


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, j'ai eu mon client, j'attend des news de leur côté, bref, pied de grue chez moi devant l'écran, pour une fois ça me fait c***. je vous laisserai mettre vos jolies photos en ligne que je jette un ½il. Vraiment désolé...


 Ce sera pour une autre fois apparemment !


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu viens ?





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ???
> On te voit à quelle heure ?



C'est quoi aujourd'hui le programme ? Les bateaux-mouches ou le musée Grévin ? Vous ne faites pas un tour vers les vitrines des Galeries ou du Printemps des fois ?


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi aujourd'hui le programme ? Les bateaux-mouches ou le musée Grévin ? Vous ne faites pas un tour vers les vitrines des Galeries ou du Printemps des fois ?



tu a 5 heures de retard


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2004)

C'est de plus en plus tôt Noël...


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Mais non. 

 Le programme Seine, musées et grands magasins c'est sûrement juste quand il y a _la province _qui se déplace_. _


----------



## chagregel (19 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous de m'avoir supporté malgrès ma mauvaise humeur et mon angine en fin de vie


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2004)

Tu l'as bien cachée ta mauvaise humeur !!


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

Vraiment désolé de pas avoir pu viendre... On se verra j'espère pour la première de l'année.
En tout cas, s'il y a eu des images prises, faites le savoir !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2004)

Arf © j'ai loupé ça ... 
Bon la prochaine fois je serais là


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous de m'avoir supporté malgrès ma mauvaise humeur et mon angine en fin de vie



Rassure moi : tu es restée habillée ?! :affraid:


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

en tout cas, il n'y avait "que moi" au Pascalou ce soir  :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

MacGé organise des soirées partout dans Paris et la France entière on dirait !


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours habiter en banlieue




ah bon, c'est pas la province


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous de m'avoir supporté malgrès ma mauvaise humeur et mon angine en fin de vie


Quelle mauvaise humeur 
Heu, pour l'angine, t'as pas prévenu :affraid:



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rassure moi : tu es restée habillée ?! :affraid:


Oui, because 





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ...mon angine en fin de vie





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, il n'y avait "que moi" au Pascalou ce soir  :rateau:


Ah oui, Fabien préfère la qualité du service de l'Indiana  Visiblement t'as pas tout suivi  :rateau: 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> MacGé organise des soirées partout dans Paris et la France entière on dirait !


Heu  :mouais:   
Suisse  et  
Belgique aussi   
Visiblement t'as pas tout suivi non plus  :rateau:



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, c'est pas la province


Ben limite, c'est du Mackie   

Au fait M. macinside, et les photos  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, Fabien préfère la qualité du service de l'Indiana  Visiblement t'as pas tout suivi  :rateau:



C'est  le service que j'apprécie là bas  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## chagregel (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est  le service que j'apprécie là bas  :love:  :love:  :love:




Il parait   

PS : Alors.. concluant


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait M. macinside, et les photos  :rateau:



Ouais, Mackie on attend...  :love:


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

> Heu
> Suisse et
> Belgique aussi
> Visiblement t'as pas tout suivi non plus



Je suis au courant (je sais que j'avais bcp bu la dernière fois mais quand même :rateau: ), j'ai juste oublié de mentionner mes compatriotes helvètes et mes amitiés belgophiles dans la foulée.
Qu'ils me pardonnent pour cet effet de francocentralisme mal placé !

 honte sur moi


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Mackie on attend...  :love:




je bosse moi


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, Fabien préfère la qualité du service de l'Indiana  Visiblement t'as pas tout suivi  :rateau:



si si, j'avais suivi, mais au Pascalou, y'avait du rock et des huitres !   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si si, j'avais suivi, mais au Pascalou, y'avait du rock et des huitres !   :love:


bizarre comme mélange, non? :mouais:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai juste oublié de mentionner mes compatriotes helvètes et mes amitiés belgophiles dans la foulée.
> Qu'ils me pardonnent pour cet effet de francocentralisme mal placé !
> 
> honte sur moi


C'est gravissime ça  :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si si, j'avais suivi, mais au Pascalou, y'avait du rock et des huitres !   :love:


Dans quel ordre  :hosto:


----------



## FANREM (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est  le service que j'apprécie là bas  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu devrais ouvrir un fil pour nous narrer l'état d'avancement de ton approche avec la petite serveuse de l'Indiana  :love: 

Pour la prochaine bouffe, je vote - a fond - pour l'Indiana


----------



## FANREM (20 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> au Pascalou, y'avait du rock et des huitres !   :love:



Moi, je connais des boites ou il y a de la disco et de la moule  :love: 

je sors (et je ne reviens plus)  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ouvrir un fil pour nous narrer l'état d'avancement de ton approche avec la petite serveuse de l'Indiana  :love:
> 
> Pour la prochaine bouffe, je vote - a fond - pour l'Indiana


Laisse moi le temps de la revoir. Mais je dois dire que je la trouve vraiment charmante :love:  :love:  :love:  Ca faisait longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je connais des boites ou il y a de la disco et de la moule  :love:
> 
> je sors (et je ne reviens plus)  :rose:



FanRem, Christine ne veut plus que je vienne avec toi en concert


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

quelques photos de cette flash AES


----------



## Lio70 (20 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J j'ai juste oublié de mentionner mes compatriotes helvètes et mes amitiés belgophiles dans la foulée. Qu'ils me pardonnent pour cet effet de francocentralisme mal placé !  honte sur moi


C'est bon pour une fois. Nous ne réglerons la température du fer que sur "tiède" et ne t'arracherons qu'un demi-ongle.
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques photos de cette flash AES



L'a l'air calme la Chag...   Ce doit être l'air des Alpes qui la rend dans l'état où on l'a trouvée il y a une semaine...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'a l'air calme la Chag...   Ce doit être l'air des Alpes qui la rend dans l'état où on l'a trouvée il y a une semaine...



c'est pas la faute aux montagnes, c'est la faute aux vaches


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques photos de cette flash AES



On a l'air super calmes... Etrange... :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On a l'air super calmes... Etrange... :mouais:



Voire de s'emmerder      ou bien d'être totalement concentrés  mais sur quoi ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ou bien d'être totalement concentrés  mais sur quoi ?




très bonne question ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> très bonne question ?




Pour ma part, c'était sur le trajet entre les escaliers et la cuisine   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'était sur le trajet entre les escaliers et la cuisine   :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est vrai que les consommations ont mis du temps à arriver


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon pour une fois. Nous ne réglerons la température du fer que sur "tiède" et ne t'arracherons qu'un demi-ongle.
> :love:



Ouf, la dernière fois qu'on m'a menacé, c'était de me livrer à des tchétchènes sous amphétamines.
J'ai refusé la proposition. C'est passé. De justesse, parce que je suis un gentil garçon. Je m'en suis tiré avec juste un coma de 3 semaines.
Pour me faire pardonner, je ramènerai quelque chose de Genf, pardon, Genève, pour me faire pardonner. Chocolat ?

D'ici le 31 faut que je me fasse au moins une fondue et une raclette...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, la dernière fois qu'on m'a menacé, c'était de me livrer à des tchétchènes sous amphétamines.
> J'ai refusé la proposition. C'est passé. De justesse, parce que je suis un gentil garçon. Je m'en suis tiré avec juste un coma de 3 semaines.
> Pour me faire pardonner, je ramènerai quelque chose de Genf, pardon, Genève, pour me faire pardonner. Chocolat ?
> 
> D'ici le 31 faut que je me fasse au moins une fondue et une raclette...




Ok pour le chocolat!


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'était sur le trajet entre les escaliers et la cuisine   :love:  :love:  :love:



bizarre   peu être une faille spatio temporellle  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bizarre   peu être une faille spatio temporellle  :rateau:    :love:



oui, avec une connexion directe vers mon coeur d'artichaut :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, avec une connexion directe vers mon coeur d'artichaut :love:  :love:



et la suite ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la suite ?



ben, je tombe amoureux, je finis de divorcer, je l'épouse et puis après on verra :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben, je tombe amoureux, je finis de divorcer, je l'épouse et puis après on verra :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



bonne chance alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben, je tombe amoureux, je finis de divorcer, je l'épouse et puis après on verra :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




.....un nouveau recommencement !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .....un nouveau recommencement !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



ou un rateau...


----------



## chagregel (21 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'a l'air calme la Chag...   Ce doit être l'air des Alpes qui la rend dans l'état où on l'a trouvée il y a une semaine...



Mon corps ne se déchaîne que pour toi  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mon corps ne se déchaîne que pour toi  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



:affraid: :affraid: Mon dieu, la voilà repartie... En plus ça n'est que mardi et déjà bourrée. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ou un rateau...




je te promet solonnelemment que si j'entends de ta part
encore une remarque negative sur ta propre personne

je te boule *rouge*
pendant toute l'année 2005  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

> Posté par chagregel
> 
> Mon corps ne se déchaîne que pour toi






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: Mon dieu, la voilà repartie... En plus ça n'est que mardi et déjà bourrée. :affraid:




webo jamias content !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te promet solonnelemment que si j'entends de ta part
> encore une remarque negative sur ta propre personne
> 
> je te boule *rouge*
> pendant toute l'année 2005  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:



OK


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: Mon dieu, la voilà repartie... En plus ça n'est que mardi et déjà bourrée. :affraid:




va tu trouvé l'ame soeur avec lui ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ou un rateau...




ne soit pas négatif dès le départ


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

De mon côté j'aimerai juste rappeler un truc important, qu'il ne faudrait pas que tu oublies:



> *Le meilleur reste à venir*




 et c'est pas de moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté j'aimerai juste rappeler un truc important, qu'il ne faudrait pas que tu oublies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon j'appelle tout à l'heure


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

Mais pourkwaaaaaaaa elle me rappelle paaaaaaaaaaaaaas :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon tu as fait quoi de son numéro ???? 

_Quoi ?? Tu l'as rapellée 15 fois depuis dimanche ? _:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu as fait quoi de son numéro ????
> 
> _Quoi ?? Tu l'as rapellée 15 fois depuis dimanche ? _:rateau:



Elle m'a envoyé un sms pour me dire qu'elle est coincée jusqu'à Noël...  
Sais pas ce qu'elle veut celle-là :mouais:


----------



## lumai (22 Décembre 2004)

ben elle est peut-être coincée jusqu'à Noël


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben elle est peut-être coincée jusqu'à Noël



Peut-être... espérons :love:  :love:  :love:


----------

